# Propane Prices?



## AbbytheGSP (Jul 19, 2002)

Anyone know what prices are going for this year? I need to call and see but thought I might get a idea on here tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Our provider quoted us $2.09. Our Neighbor is getting it for $1.79.
We have to pay all kinds of fees and other crap. May be time to change.

O'lame


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

$1.95


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

$1.74


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

Webster & Garner - 

Pre-buy $1.659 
Price Cap - $1.859

Fischer LP -
Pre-buy -
Own tank - $1699
Fischer tank - $1.849

Price Cap - 
Own tank - $1.849
Fischer tank - $1.999


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Up here in Northern WI, I locked into $1.69 through April.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Crystal Flash $1.99


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

1.68 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ain't chew natural gas guys glad you don't have to deal wit dis BS?


O'lame


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Northeast side of the state around Alpena - We locked in with the cap at $1.99 but just filled up for $1.74!


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

just payed $1.85, i was told its running between 1.80 & 2.25, prices based on yearly usage


----------



## countrydan (Jul 25, 2013)

What area are you in? I've found some companies are competitive and others, well, not so much and like to stick it to you. I have mine prepaid 500 gals for this winter at either 1.69 or 1.79 with a company I've had for more than a year and they didn't want to price match.. Almost lost a customer until they decided to match.


----------



## SilverBulletRick (Dec 28, 2006)

Mason County $ LP?


----------



## mooneye (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought this guy has a great Idea. Not a sales pitch.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-nfIfSjglo&list=PL643C2D50794A049F"]How I Heat My House For Cheap In Canada Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------

